# Wooster Roller Sleeve



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Any one try these rollers from wooster.. personally I have never heard of them..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, i have never seen them before.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

It must be real light and wispy.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

it looks like the the polar bear one which I didn't care for. But the rep said it was not the same.


----------



## Private_Estate (Feb 13, 2009)

it's a new 3/4 nap roller intended for professionals that like to use a higher nap to gain greater pick up, allowing them to go further. (Wooster even put in the "Green Stripe" to appease the minions)

As always sundry manufactures are continually looking to make a more affordable product to entice contractor driven high volume sales. 

This roller would be considered a step bellow the Polar Bear and I would assume priced sharper than it's Polar Bear (nap)equivalent. 

In my opinion the Pro Doo-Z is their best all around interior roller for most normal coatings used on most normal applications.

When the Cirrus came to town and was offered to me (Canadian 9 1/2" wide model soon to be released) I politely declined.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Private_Estate said:


> it's a new 3/4 nap roller intended for professionals that like to use a higher nap to gain greater pick up, allowing them to go further. (Wooster even put in the "Green Stripe" to appease the minions)
> 
> As always sundry manufactures are continually looking to make a more affordable product to entice contractor driven high volume sales.
> 
> ...


I am a ProDooz user and like them a lot.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> It must be real light and wispy.


 
As opposed to the denser, and puffier "Cumulus" Model for heavy texture?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I got to try one out before they hit the stores. It is comparable to the "Colossus" line from Purdy. For as long a nap as it is, it actually worked well. If you like the Colossus, you will like the Cirrus. (it will be available in shorter naps and 18")


----------



## ThePaintStore.com (Apr 13, 2007)

*Wooster Alpha Brushes (New)*

We will be introducing a new Wooster line of paint brushes in the coming weeks called Wooster Alpha. These are professional brushes available in angle sash, thin angle sash, flat sash, varnish, semi-oval and wall styles. According to Wooster, the Alpha brushes are made with a one-of-a-kind filament blend, designed to carry more paint at the end of the brush so it releases evenly to the surface with less effort. Some of the features of the new brush are:

Micro-Tip technology
Stainless steel ferrule
Sealed Maple wood handle

Check our Wooster page for updates Wooster Alpha


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Not so much like the Polar Bear - its similar to a Purdy Colossus.

Whoop! Sorry BikerBoy I didnt see your post.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ThePaintStore.com said:


> We will be introducing a new Wooster line of paint brushes in the coming weeks called Wooster Alpha. These are professional brushes available in angle sash, thin angle sash, flat sash, varnish, semi-oval and wall styles. According to Wooster, the Alpha brushes are made with a one-of-a-kind filament blend, designed to carry more paint at the end of the brush so it releases evenly to the surface with less effort. Some of the features of the new brush are:
> 
> Micro-Tip technology
> Stainless steel ferrule
> ...


You can link to my review on the Alpha from the blog if you like. Very impressive brush series.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Was holding one of the Alpha's the other day. (didn't get to take and try it.) Filiments seem too flexible for my liking. Don't know what the intended market is, but don't see it being used on today's heavier latex paints.

Might work great with stains and lighter bodied materials.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Was holding one of the Alpha's the other day. (didn't get to take and try it.) Filiments seem too flexible for my liking. Don't know what the intended market is, but don't see it being used on today's heavier latex paints.
> 
> Might work great with stains and lighter bodied materials.


What brush do you currently use as your fav for comparison? The brush was designed around todays paints. I spread 200 thats been sitting around for a year, it was thick. Did a great job at moving it. I need to spend more time with it - obviously its new - to really understand its limitations if any. All I know now is, its very impressive. The main thing I dont like about firm brushes is coverage. When I use a firm brush I tend to experience streaking in addition to the brush not forming to defining curves well or the edges of casings. The Alpha tends to lay itself into grooves effortlessly. I wouldn't call the Alpha soft.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd need to use one first for an accurate opinion. Just running it over my hand/fingers it felt soft. 

I like Chinex, but when it gets hot out, even they get a little "soft". To be honest I have several brands I use, and several filiment types. Can make them all work to a degree. Just tend to like a stiffer brush.

Everyone has a preference. They just tend to be different.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I just received a few Alpha brushes today and the Cirrus roller sleeve when I get a chance to use them I will report back.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> As opposed to the denser, and puffier "Cumulus" Model for heavy texture?


what about the 1 1/4 "Cumulonimbus"?? Holds 1/4 of a gallon at a time! 

Nah- I haven't tried the Cirrus, haven't even seen them in this area.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ParagonVA said:


> what about the 1 1/4 "Cumulonimbus"?? Holds 1/4 of a gallon at a time!
> 
> Nah- I haven't tried the Cirrus, haven't even seen them in this area.


I have not seen them either, I ordered some stuff online and threw one on the order.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah man- let us know whatcha think of it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok we used the wooster Alpha all last week with Aura Matte over Regal Matte and color change was going mid off white over a dark gold. I was really impressed with the way the brush laid the paint on the wall. Clean up was good.

The bristles feel soft to the touch but lay it on the a stiffer brush would to move the product and then you don't see any brush mark at all. I am goign to try it next week with some Muralo Ultra on a door and some casings that i have to do to finish up a small remodel project.

Don't think it would be a good outside brush unless for a front door or similiar.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

cool. did the Aura go in one coat over that gold? It always helps to have a little bit of a softer brush when using Aura, as the old stiffies might streak it up.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Ok we used the wooster Alpha all last week with Aura Matte over Regal Matte and color change was going mid off white over a dark gold. I was really impressed with the way the brush laid the paint on the wall. Clean up was good.
> 
> The bristles feel soft to the touch but lay it on the a stiffer brush would to move the product and then you don't see any brush mark at all. I am goign to try it next week with some Muralo Ultra on a door and some casings that i have to do to finish up a small remodel project.
> 
> Don't think it would be a good outside brush unless for a front door or similiar.


Being a Muralo fan, I'd love to hear your opinion with that brush/paint combo. 
Got an exterior that I am finally going to use Muralo's Endure exterior product on. If it lives up to the hype, I'll be impressed.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I used the polar bear a few weeks ago and loved it, it's a deceiving little guy.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ParagonVA said:


> cool. did the Aura go in one coat over that gold? It always helps to have a little bit of a softer brush when using Aura, as the old stiffies might streak it up.


yes it did for the most part. on the larger foyer walls where natural light was hitting we rolled it twice to level of the sheen a little.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I used the Cirrus roller outside the other day and it was like a mop.. seemed like a denser version of the polar bear. I guess I would have to try it inside on smooth walls but I don't think I would shell out the money for it. It did shed as well for the first couple of rolls.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Being a Muralo fan, I'd love to hear your opinion with that brush/paint combo.
> Got an exterior that I am finally going to use Muralo's Endure exterior product on. If it lives up to the hype, I'll be impressed.


We used that brush today on some pre-primed interior casings and base and it layed off the Muralo ultra very nice, better then a chinex or a 100% nylon for Purdy or Woosters as well.

Cleaned up nice and didn't seem to club up, which some brushes have a tendency to do in WB paints.


----------

